# Hey all!



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 4, 2005)

Hey everyone! I just decided to introduce myself to everyone today. My name's Jessica and I live in California's Bay Area. I gotta admit...right now I'm just a MAC "wannabe" but I'm just fine with that! Seein everyones FOTDs and all the wonderful looks that can be achieved with MAC products really inspires me to have my own collection one day. I'm not a makeup novice, but I certainly am when it comes to MAC. Thanks for creating such a wonderful, welcoming place for make up addicts like me!


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Jessica!! I hope you continue to enjoy the forums


----------



## Janice (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the forums, enjoy your stay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please let one of the staff know if you ever need anything.


----------



## user2 (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi Jessica and welcome to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 5, 2005)

welcome jessica!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Sep 5, 2005)

hello Jessica! Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Shawna (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Jessica!  This is the perfect place to build your MAC collection .  Have fun here


----------



## user4 (Sep 6, 2005)

welcome hunni... hope you enjoy it here...


----------



## Sarah (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome to specktra Jessica


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Sep 6, 2005)

welcome!! we're all glad you are here...


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 10, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------

